# Girl Hairstyles



## Andrea&Luci

I know there was a recent thread started about male hairstyles, so I wanted to start one for girls, because I have an appointment to have my Luci's gorgeous long-to-the-floor coat cut next Thursday and have NO clue what style to choose!! I know that I definitely DO NOT want to cut her tail, and I also know that I want a softer look on her face rather than a straight bob look, but if that is my only option, then I will do it. Pleasee post your girls' styles!!







Thanks!


----------



## dr.jaimie

here is my pixel at 1yr 3months


----------



## kab

This is not a very clear picture, but here is Sugar.


----------



## coco

Two above pics are how Coco looks now, but I don't have a recent picture. I love that haircut. Your babies look adorable. I was so worried about having Coco's long hair cut, but she and I are so much happier now. She really is a happier dog and seems more playful. Good luck! I feel sure your baby will be gorgeous no matter how you have her cut.


----------



## Katkoota

great thread









since I have to think about girlie hair styles for my Crystal..I know that I'm not gonna cut her hair until she reach around a year old, but still, its better to think now









the pictures are adorable...

hope to see more

kat


----------



## kcalbat

Hello,

I didnt get to grab a picture of it but my manager has a request Maltese/shih tzu cross that has the absolute CUTEST cut ive seen on a dog like this.

Im sure this works better for Maltese with cotton like coats...or maybe even for silky coats too!

Well, this pup had a westie or cocker spaniel pattern on her back but the hair on her back was left an inch. (this is a 0 attatchment comb). The skirt and legs were left full but the skirt was trimmed away from the ground and of course the feet were trim too.

And then the head was very well rounded with two tie up topknot BUT the ends of the topknots were trimmed into small POM POMs. Then the ears were trimmed shorter than the head length.

It was very unique and absolutely adorable. In the future i may try this on Skwooshee! heehee. Well when this dog comes back i will DEFINATELY take a picture and post it!

thanks for reading.


----------

